# Lightning Eneru -vs- Storm



## ZenGamr (Jan 25, 2009)

Who wins between these two?
Both bloodlusted.
*Eneru is not allowed to go into space.
Both know each other's abilities. *


----------



## Z (Jan 25, 2009)

Ike said:


> Who wins between these two?
> Both bloodlusted.



Eneru for the simple fact he cannot be hurt, and Storm doesn't know Haki.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 25, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> Eneru for the simple fact he cannot be hurt, and Storm doesn't know Haki.



No. Storm takes this with ease.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm, you're saying that mantra, "teleportation," and a spear doesn't help at all? Storm just suddenly became mega durable against sharp, dense objects?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Shouldn't enel have the upper hand in the thunder/lighting department i mean he can literally turn into the stuff and if he's hit he can just jump start himself.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

Storm. She can just will herself not to be hit by enel and then use the clouds for water fuckery.
Also, she controlls ocean currents.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 25, 2009)

Besides the fact that the OP said nothing about Storm knowing about Enel's abilities from the get go, what exactly is she suppose to do with an opponent not limited to the ground, can predict her movements, and suddenly just pop up behind her? When exactly has her durability been proven to tank dense, sharp metal objects thrust upon her point blank?

What exactly do you mean by will herself not to be hit by Enel?


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling if Storm resorts to using Lightning, Eneru is just going to get amped?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

700 tons of damage to the face!
also enel apparntley doesn't need oxygen


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why do I have a feeling if Storm resorts to using Lightning, Eneru is just going to get amped?



God MODE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 25, 2009)

Storm floods the area.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Enel flies into the air


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 25, 2009)

Added some rules, see if it makes the fight a bit more balanced.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay enel still wins he can fly teleport and you can't hit him


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, Storm would kill this guy. Her control would trump his. He controls lightning, she taps into the electromagnetic field and then more.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 26, 2009)

I know Enel has the power to kill her, but what exactly can storm do to him?
As far as I know she can't kill him...


----------



## Quasar (Jan 26, 2009)

Storm controls him since he is made of lightning and disipates him into nothingness.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 26, 2009)

I might be wrong but can't Storm control him, if he turns into lightning, or does her abilities not affect elementals.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

couldn't he just control her thunderstorm to work in his favor


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I might be wrong but can't Storm control him, if he turns into lightning, or does her abilities not affect elementals.



This holds true.

Also, storm can see all of the attacks Enel will want to do before he does them, but truth be told she can just will nature and the electromagnetic fields to not let her be hit by lightning, or any electricity at all.
Enel can't fly, last I checked, lest I be wrong, so Storm flashfloods the field, like she often does..
What else?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

All logias except ace and black beard  can fly also enel's mantra would alert him of any incoming danger


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think Aokiji can fly.

Damn you, Banhammer, you beat me to it.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Anime=GTFO


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Anime=GTFO



you posted an anime pic what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 26, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> So he can but chooses to ride his bike



Getting knocked into the air and flying are two different things.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> you posted an anime pic what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay how about this does snow get carried by the wind?


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> I know Enel has the power to kill her, but what exactly can storm do to him?
> As far as I know she can't kill him...



He can't hurt storm. If he used a lightning attack, she would just send it some place else. If he turns into lightning, she would control him, flash flood, flash freeze, or use her wind to dissperse his body.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 26, 2009)

Somehow I think it would be hard to pull off a flash flood in midair.

As for not being able to hurt Storm, he's got a trident don't he?


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Somehow I think it would be hard to pull off a flash flood in midair.
> 
> As for not being able to hurt Storm, *he's got a trident don't he?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That won't do much against someone who has wind that can support 300tons without much effort. BTW, can someone show me the scan were Enel goes to space?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

enel goes to space in his flying saucer, not by his own means.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> enel goes to space in his flying saucer, not by his own means.



So they don't show him breathing in space?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 26, 2009)

Hamaru said:


> Onomatopoeia said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I think it would be hard to pull off a flash flood in midair.
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Hamaru said:


> So they don't show him breathing in space?



they show him not really needing to.
Or maybe One Piece moon has oxigen. It sure has life anyways.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> they show him not really needing to.
> Or maybe One Piece moon has oxigen. It sure has life anyways.



there robots called spaceys 
robots don't breathe so meh


the thing with the hat is some sort alien. Aliens don't have to breathe either look a freiza


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 26, 2009)

Didn't Ace fly when he fought with Smoker, or was that anime-only?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2009)

Please.  Storm can sense electromagnetic fields around her, so she'd know of Enel's body anyway.  Storm flashfreezes him and uses a flashflood.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Please.  Storm can sense electromagnetic fields around her, so she'd know of Enel's body anyway.  Storm flashfreezes him and uses a flashflood.


Mantra Mantra mantra


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Didn't Ace fly when he fought with Smoker, or was that anime-only?



nope he never really"flies" smoker does though


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Mantra Mantra mantra



So he senses danger and becomes lightning to avoid it, so Storm can control him?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 26, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> you posted an anime pic what the hell are you talking about?



Turning into ice isn't flying. 

No logias I can remember fly. Croc just blows around as sand. Smoker just turns into smoke and floats.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Turning into ice isn't flying.
> 
> No logias I can remember fly. Croc just blows around as sand. Smoker just turns into smoke and floats.


There you go. Ice can be carried in the wind as snow


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 26, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> There you go. Ice can be carried in the wind as snow



What are you rambling about?


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> This holds true.
> 
> Also, storm can see all of the attacks Enel will want to do before he does them, but truth be told she can just will nature and the electromagnetic fields to not let her be hit by lightning, or any electricity at all.
> Enel can't fly, last I checked, lest I be wrong, so Storm flashfloods the field, like she often does..
> What else?



He has a trident. He can easily get off the grown as he easily shown with his port ability. Getting off the ground isn't a complicated concept here.

Aokiji riding a bike on a whim doesn't change what Enel can do.


Hamaru said:


> That won't do much against someone who has wind that can support 300tons without much effort. BTW, can someone show me the scan were Enel goes to space?



Who exactly said anything about throwing it instead of stabbing with it?


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 26, 2009)

> Who exactly said anything about throwing it instead of stabbing with it?


He would have to make his way through the wind, and I don't recall any of his feats that would allow him to do so.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> He has a trident. He can easily get off the grown as he easily shown with his port ability. Getting off the ground isn't a complicated concept here.
> 
> Aokiji riding a bike on a whim doesn't change what Enel can do.



And with stor's ability to see and control the flow of electricity, electrical fields and so on, she makes him port inside a rock and then flashes floodes him.
Where's the doubt?


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait, who's to say Storm could control him? Who's to say that he couldn't control Storms lightning?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay from what I know about storm she can just control things that relate to an actual storm she does not specialize in one specific thing. Enel has shown he can control lighting, collect, and become lighting also his mantra can detect something before it happens. Provided that storm can provide him with enough electricity he can go into God mode which is called Raigou which of course is an island busting attack and due to the lack of durability feats for storm I highly doubt she can survive that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2009)

Banhammer what's Storm's most impressive lightning manipulation feat?  I believe the fight comes down to how good Storm is with her ability. 

Also, if they're fighting at the ocean then Storm just whips out a waterspout to render Enel vulnerable.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2009)

Enel wins this one.

Default OBD battles, the arena is a normal collesum on earth.
Storm is making a deludge of Sea Water by herself.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 27, 2009)

Lightning needs air to propagate, and Storm can create total vacuum with her wind powers. That pretty much immobilizes Eneru, and at that point she can just stay out of range and take potshots at him with various blunt objects hurled at hurricane-force speed until one of them tags him.

Remember, when you are out in a hurricane, it's not the wind blowing you away that kills you, it's the wind blowing things INTO you that does.

At any rate, Storm has been shown as able to temporarily wrest control of lightning from THOR HIMSELF. Eneru isn't even remotely on the same level, if you ask me. If he turns to lightning, she forces him to discharge himself in a pig sty or something until he realizes it won't work.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 27, 2009)

is enels intangibility automatic like crocs or does he have to think about like ace and smoker i cant remember


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

automatic. he does it in his sleep.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 27, 2009)

okay thanks, so being automatic wouldn't flinging objects at him be useless unless they are made of rubber


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

yes, but wouldn't vacum obliterate him since electricity cannot exist there?


(probably not)


Still, Storm's controll over everything Enel needs to exist, or evething he uses to travel make him her bitch untill she is finished flashflooding the place.

Also, she can probably tank lightning. Will browse for feats later.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Lightning needs air to propagate, and Storm can create total vacuum with her wind powers. That pretty much immobilizes Eneru, and at that point she can just stay out of range and take potshots at him with various blunt objects hurled at hurricane-force speed until one of them tags him.


Logia fruits in general are obviously not limited to your idea when Enel's ability still works in the vacuum of space.


> At any rate, Storm has been shown as able to temporarily wrest control of lightning from *THOR HIMSELF*. Eneru isn't even remotely on the same level, if you ask me. If he turns to lightning, she forces him to discharge himself in a pig sty or something until he realizes it won't work.



When?

And how exactly does she instantly come up with just controlling Enel?


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 27, 2009)

how does enels power work is it a lightning type weather attack or a electrical current attack similar to ginji's from getbackers


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2009)

Considering Enel is currently flying around in Space(after landing on the moon).

Its safe to say, a vacuum isn't going to do anything to Enel.
He was also able to use his powers on the moon to attack people.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 27, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> When?
> 
> And how exactly does she instantly come up with just controlling Enel?



At one time in the late '90s, due to a misunderstanding (as usual), X-Men and Avengers came to blows. Storm was able to hold Thor off for a minute or so, long enough for everybody else to gang up on him and knock him unconscious. Of course, the misunderstanding was cleared up later. Gee, Marvel has been recycling its storylines for a long time now...

Also, read the OP. Both know each other's powers. If Eneru is stupid to the point of _turning into lightning_ in the presence of a chick who makes lightning her personal toy and KNOWS he can turn into lightning, he deserves whatever Storm does to him for being that incredibly dumb. He has much better chances by keeping it physical. Of course, that leaves him vulnerable to being blown away, clobbered by heavy objects hurled at hurricane wind speed, etcetera.

I honestly see Eneru as utterly screwed, however I look at this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

Storm could just drown him


----------



## Quasar (Jan 27, 2009)

Storm creates a hurricane. Can Enels Mantra do anything to stop it?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2009)

Drown someone who doesn't need air?

What would be the point of creating a Hurricane against someone who wind would just travel through?


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2009)

Eneru hits her with 200 million volts before she does anything. Explain to me how she ain't gonna die after that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Drown someone who doesn't need air?



Water negates devil fruit abilities 



> Eneru hits her with 200 million volts before she does anything. Explain to me how she ain't gonna die after that.



Unless your name is Thor, hitting Storm with lightning is like hitting the sun with a flamethrower


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Water negates devil fruit abilities
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your name is Thor, hitting Storm with lightning is like hitting the sun with a flamethrower



Sea Water


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

Any water as long as it covers more than half their body (stated in the SBS)

Not to mention that Storm would be using sea water anyway


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2009)

How so, shes magically summoning an ocean instead of pure Rain?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2009)

^Doesn't matter.  So long as she sumberges him with a flashflood, he's done.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> Eneru hits her with 200 million volts before she does anything. Explain to me how she ain't gonna die after that.



By willing nature for it not to be possible for her to be hit with lightning?


----------



## Z (Jan 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Water negates devil fruit abilities
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your name is Thor, hitting Storm with lightning is like hitting the sun with a flamethrower


Really? 


Banhammer said:


> By willing nature for it not to be possible for her to be hit with lightning?


How is she going to be able to react that fast?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

The same way Nami did 

Anyway, her reactions are at least supersonic


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Controlling fields needed for lightning to occur.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 27, 2009)

> Eneru hits her with 200 million volts before she does anything. Explain to me how she ain't gonna die after that.



Her mutant power includes an insane degree of resistance to extreme weather conditions, including lightning, gale forces and extreme heat and cold levels.

By the way, she's also been known to be capable of dropping the ambient temperature close to -273?C (absolute zero), flashfreezing people and items on the spot. Unless Eneru can move in a state of molecular immobility , he gets popsicled regardless of which form he's in. After all, even lightning is made of SOMETHING, and as long as it has molecules, it stops moving at absolute zero.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Any water as long as it covers more than half their body (stated in the SBS)
> 
> Not to mention that Storm would be using sea water anyway


Furthermore, Luffy's blood was enough to negate Crocodile's logia powers. I'm pretty damn sure plain old water would work.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 27, 2009)

Flash floods, electromagnetic minipulation, space lightning, 500 mph wind. She has a wide variety of abilities to destroy Eneru with


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 27, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> Eneru hits her with 200 million volts before she does anything. Explain to me how she ain't gonna die after that.



Are you kidding?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 27, 2009)

Danchou said:


> Furthermore, Luffy's blood was enough to negate Crocodile's logia powers. I'm pretty damn sure plain old water would work.


No see that blood thing only works with Croc's intangibility you have to have an insulator to hit enel.

moving water does not cancel DF abilities and high level DF user powers are cut in half if they are half submerged.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> At one time in the late '90s, due to a misunderstanding (as usual), X-Men and Avengers came to blows. Storm was able to hold Thor off for a minute or so, long enough for everybody else to gang up on him and knock him unconscious. Of course, the misunderstanding was cleared up later. Gee, Marvel has been recycling its storylines for a long time now...


1. Depends on the writer.

2.Thor holds back quite a lot rather than going after women in a bloodlusted mood.


> Also, read the OP. Both know each other's powers. If Eneru is stupid to the point of _turning into lightning_ in the presence of a chick who makes lightning her personal toy and KNOWS he can turn into lightning, he deserves whatever Storm does to him for being that incredibly dumb. He has much better chances by keeping it physical. Of course, that leaves him vulnerable to being blown away, clobbered by heavy objects hurled at hurricane wind speed, etcetera.
> 
> I honestly see Eneru as utterly screwed, however I look at this.


You jumped to the conclusion that she controls sentient lightning. While at the same time she's suppose to have reaction timing beyond that of a guy like Enel that has easily caught attacks launched by someone beyond just supersonic? I'm still gonna be devil's advocate here.


ipakmann said:


> moving water does not cancel DF abilities and *high level DF user powers are cut in half if they are half submerged.*



I honestly don't remember the bold ever being suggested.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought that simply showed that she can use her ability as long as she is less than halfway submerged. I don't remember anything about halved power coming up to suggest a quantity of power loss equal to that of half.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 27, 2009)

Does that help?


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 27, 2009)

"With half of your body immersed, you should be powerless." In other words, Nami thought that Kalipha was submerged more than half way in water. That perception was of course obviously wrong when Nami later finds out that the bubbles are from her devil fruit rather than the water. The statement in general makes it clear that you should be powerless when you're halfway submerged in water. No suggestion whatsoever that you lose *half* your power because you are half way submereged in water. It's either that you are in an amount of water that leaves your powerless or you're just simply okay. There's no suggested in between at all.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 27, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> "With half of your body immersed, you should be powerless." In other words, Nami thought that Kalipha was submerged more than half way in water. That perception was of course obviously wrong when Nami later finds out that the bubbles are from her devil fruit rather than the water. The statement in general makes it clear that you should be powerless when you're halfway submerged in water. No suggestion whatsoever that you lose *half* your power because you are half way submereged in water. It's either that you are in an amount of water that leaves your powerless or you're just simply okay. There's no suggested in between at all.


well okay then I got my facts mixed up but I still say that all logias except ace and BB can fly


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 27, 2009)

Aokiji can't fly.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 28, 2009)

Enel wins this he annihilated an entire Island with his powers, with his Mantra ability, he can see everything Storm throws at him with relative ease.  Luffy won against Enel, because he was rubber, and due too partial PIS


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol at Storm wankers .

Enel casually spears her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Lol at Storm wankers .
> 
> Enel casually spears her.



But will Enel even think of using his trident, as he didn't use it on Luffy until after he found out his lightning didn't affect him. It of course will hurt Storm, but once she finds out what he's made of, she'll control him, and it begs the question, will he be able to turn corporal again, while she's doing that.

I really see Storm winning as she could just hold him down while controlling him, as she floods the area.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 28, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Enel wins this he annihilated an entire Island with his powers, with his Mantra ability, he can see everything Storm throws at him with relative ease.  Luffy won against Enel, because he was rubber, and due too partial PIS



Storm, when teamed up with Polaris, managed to hurl the entire living island of Krakoa clean out of the atmosphere and into outer space. Keep in mind this is a mutant island whose main shtick is EATING MUTANT ENERGIES. They still managed. So yeah, island busting is nothing new for whitehair.

Also, I'd like to see Eneru try to spear Storm when his trident gets caught in 600kmph winds and ripped right out of his hands - assuming he has the good sense to let go of it before his arms go with it. Or have you forgotten that to actually spear someone with it, he has to materialize, and one of Storm's favorite defenses is surrounding HERSELF with gale force winds strong enough to flay the flesh off someone's body? 

I like One Piece and all, but anything Eneru does, Storm can counter, especially since she's used to dealing with supersonics. And Eneru literally has only ONE attack that's going to do anything at all to her - his trident. His elemental powers are nearly worthless on her.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> *Enel wins this he annihilated an entire Island with his powers,* with his Mantra ability, he can see everything Storm throws at him with relative ease.  Luffy won against Enel, because he was rubber, and due too partial PIS





Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> *Enel wins this he annihilated an entire Island with his powers,*





Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> * he annihilated an entire Island with his powers,*





Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> *he annihilated an entire Island *



You mean a cloud?

With copious amounts of preptime and doomsday device?

Oh my.....





*Spoiler*: _Things you should know_ 









> with his Mantra ability, he can see everything Storm throws at him with relative ease.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You mean a cloud?
> 
> With copious amounts of preptime and doomsday device?
> 
> ...



you do realize that the clouds on skypeia  are not like your average cloud right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> you do realize that the clouds on skypeia  are not like your average cloud right?



Yes. It's made of impossiblonium. In light of the other scans, give me one good reason for me not self quote myself and resititue this thread it's proper ownage silence?


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> But will Enel even think of using his trident,



Isn't bloodlust on?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yes. It's made of impossiblonium. In light of the other scans, give me one good reason for me not self quote myself and resititue this thread it's proper ownage silence?


All i'm saying is that clouds on skypiea are  denser that a normal cloud


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> All i'm saying is that clouds on skypiea are  denser that a normal cloud





ipakmann said:


> All i'm saying is that clouds on skypiea are  denser that a normal cloud





ipakmann said:


> that clouds on skypiea are  denser that a normal cloud





ipakmann said:


> *clouds on skypiea are  denser that a normal cloud*


----------



## Masa (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Storm, when teamed up with Polaris, managed to hurl the entire living island of Krakoa clean out of the atmosphere and into outer space. Keep in mind this is a mutant island whose main shtick is EATING MUTANT ENERGIES. They still managed. So yeah, island busting is nothing new for whitehair.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see Eneru try to spear Storm when his trident gets caught in 600kmph winds and ripped right out of his hands - assuming he has the good sense to let go of it before his arms go with it. Or have you forgotten that to actually spear someone with it, he has to materialize, and one of Storm's favorite defenses is surrounding HERSELF with gale force winds strong enough to flay the flesh off someone's body?
> 
> I like One Piece and all, but anything Eneru does, Storm can counter, especially since she's used to dealing with supersonics. And Eneru literally has only ONE attack that's going to do anything at all to her - his trident. His elemental powers are nearly worthless on her.



I don't really know much about Storm so I will decline to make a decision as this mostly comes down to whether or not storm can control Eneru which is debatable.  What are Storm's best feats with lightning besides holding off a Thor for a short amount of time who may have been going easy anyways?

I just wanted to comment on this particular post...600kph winds wont do much to somebody who has the strength to fight hand to hand with Luffy and the durability to take a high speed 700 ton gold ball to the face and live.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

neat little things.

Like destroying a multi million dollars alien adaptaded stealth black jet from across the planet with a single blow without much effort.


----------



## Teach (Jan 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Like destroying a multi million dollars alien adaptaded stealth black jet from across the planet with a single blow without much effort.


And? Is this feat supposed stop Enel from piercing her brains?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> Isn't bloodlust on?



Indeed he is, but like i said, he didn't use it until after he realized that it didn't affect Luffy, why would storm be any different, and if I remember correctly (It's been a while) he scored hits on Luffy with it by turning noncorporal, porting around and turning corporal again when close to Luffy, by turning noncorporal he's risking Storm controlling him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> And? Is this feat supposed stop Enel from piercing her brains?



With what? The trident that is never going to hit her? Or the lightning she'l just store up in her hale berry lighbulbs untill she is finished drowning Enel in a milisecond?


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> With what? The trident that is never going to hit her? Or the lightning she'l just store up in her hale berry lighbulbs untill she is finished drowning Enel in a milisecond?



Drowning people in the sky?


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 28, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Storm *when teamed up ,with Polaris,* managed to hurl the entire living island of Krakoa clean out of the atmosphere and into outer space. Keep in mind this is a mutant island whose main shtick is EATING MUTANT ENERGIES. They still managed. So yeah, island busting is nothing new for whitehair.



And Enel destroyed his homeland, and solo'd Skypeia.  He also tooled the entire strawhat crew sans luffy in the Skypeia arc.  This is with Wiper and Gan Fall.  The man tanked a hit that would shred your normal body with ease.



> Also, I'd like to see Eneru try to spear Storm when his trident gets caught in 600kmph winds and ripped right out of his hands - assuming he has the good sense to let go of it before his arms go with it. Or have you forgotten that to actually spear someone with it, he has to materialize, and one of Storm's favorite defenses is surrounding HERSELF with gale force winds strong enough to flay the flesh off someone's body?


Mantra can predict whenever the hell she does this.  Also, he makes his way too the eye of these gale-force winds, Storm herself, and annihilates her with his staff.


> I like One Piece and all, but anything Eneru does, Storm can counter, especially since she's used to dealing with supersonics. And Eneru literally has only ONE attack that's going to do anything at all to her - his trident. His elemental powers are nearly worthless on her.


Right, what about Mantra, the man can read the thoughts of every person within a multi-kilometer radius, reading Storms thoughts will be a cake walk.  
You're talking about Enel who if he were a pirate would have a 500,000,000 Beli Bounty.  That is more than any current One Piece pirate.  Storm dies


----------



## Z (Jan 28, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Indeed he is, but like i said, he didn't use it until after he realized that it didn't affect Luffy, why would storm be any different, and if I remember correctly (It's been a while) he scored hits on Luffy with it by turning noncorporal, porting around and turning corporal again when close to Luffy, by turning noncorporal he's risking Storm controlling him.



If bloodlust is on, he would go straight for his good techniques. Hence spear rape.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2009)

Zal The S said:


> If bloodlust is on, he would go straight for his good techniques. Hence spear rape.



I really wouldn't consider the trident (It was a trident wasn't it) a technique, all his good moves all involve electricity, which storm can control.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jan 29, 2009)

Enel takes this!!


----------



## Teach (Jan 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> With what? The trident that is never going to hit her? Or the lightning she'l just store up in her hale berry lighbulbs untill she is finished drowning Enel in a milisecond?



Give me that stuff you're smoking.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 29, 2009)

> Right, what about Mantra, the man can read the thoughts of every person within a multi-kilometer radius, reading Storms thoughts will be a cake walk.
> You're talking about Enel who if he were a pirate would have a 500,000,000 Beli Bounty. That is more than any current One Piece pirate. Storm dies



Storm has heavy psychic resistances. It's the whole reason why the Shadow King's psychic attacks failed to lolpwn her in the past. Well, that and Xavier SPECIFICALLY TRAINING HER TO WALL OFF HER MIND. Because he was well aware of how catastrophic it'd be if someone mind-controlled the girl who can literally turn the weather from sunny to Day After Tomorrow with a stray thought.

People complain me assuming Eneru can be controlled is unfair, but what about them assuming mantra will work AT ALL against a chick who's been trained against psychic attacks by what pretty much amounts to the strongest telepath in the Marvel Universe?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Wait, Mantra is telepathic now?
Not that it matters, to a woman whose mind can hold Eternity, and holds against the phoenix, but still, really people?

Also, lol at Mantra mattering.
I'm gonna predict her mooves, oh wait she dosen't have to moove, oh wait, I can't fly and I've been drowing ever since "predict"!


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

Too much fanboy jizz everywhere in this thread 


Storm takes this.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 29, 2009)

can someone post pics of storm tanking electricity its sounds believable with her power
but i dont have a vast knowledge of x-men and it wasn't mentioned on wiki but thats not the most reliable source so it could be true


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jan 29, 2009)

Didn't someone post a scan of Storm ripping Stardust apart in an earlier thread?  If such was the case, then Enel gets raped rather horribly.

If not, then he still gets stomped.  She was stated as being a possible Omega level mutant.  That's nearly on par with the likes of Iceman.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> Didn't someone post a scan of Storm ripping Stardust apart in an earlier thread?  If such was the case, then Enel gets raped rather horribly.
> 
> If not, then he still gets stomped.  She was stated as being a possible Omega level mutant.  That's nearly on par with the likes of Iceman.



For one, she was supposedly an Alpha class Mutant, not Omega. Hell, Psylord, Jean Grey, Hyperstorm are the ones that are Omegas or potential Omegas like Bobby Drake.

Secondly, the Stardust fight was bullshit. About the same as WWH taking on Juggernaught or Wolverine fighting Savage Hulk or Black Panther armbarring the Silver Surfer (even if it was retconned to actually make sense).

She's no where near the Heralds.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometimes things are plot twisted to make sense. Like Sue drawing energy from the hyperspace being therefore able to punch holes through celestial armor, because they too are from there.

Storm is an alpha, though possible Omega, when the description was still kinda sketchy, and being Alpha is really not bad.
Only known examples are Scarlet Witch Xavier her and Magneto off the top of my head (And molly hayes, of course ).


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 29, 2009)

Its over you guys win


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2009)

Gambit is an Alpha, I've never seen any mention of Storm being an Omega.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 29, 2009)

its seems to me that they each have one effective way of killing eachover drowning or physical atacks. as they are aware of eachovers ability's enel should know that he cant zap her and that she is dangerous enough to kill him while storm should know she needs to drown him because if he gets to close she is dead. this means it will come down to who can attack first which should probely be enel with teleport stab tactic but as i think cis is left on he will most likely try to zap her like he did to luffy twice after it already failed
meaning she will proberly have enough time to activate a defence and start flooding him.
result storm wins due to enel being to cocky and stupid and not killing her in the short time period he has.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> Gambit is an Alpha, I've never seen any mention of Storm being an Omega.



it was said it was possible, somewhere I don't remember, back when the whole thing was extremly sketchy.


She's not though. Really not.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2009)

Storm has shown control of electromagnetic fields, so.... yeah.  Also,


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2009)

So what? Enel is sentient lightning, he can resist her control, unless you have scans of Storm controlling people, your citing the same argument that people claimed that Gaara could control Crocodile. And in any case, her physical speed, durability and strength are severely lacking and Enel's isn't.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2009)

Comparing Storm's control over whether to Gaara's control over sand is an association fallacy.  Gaara has control over sand through demonic power.  Storm has real, natural control over the whether.  So Storm can use an electromagnetic field to manipulate Enel and hit him with a flashflood.

/thread


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 29, 2009)

she can create winds of at least 500 - 600 mph, that's something Eneru will have a tough time handling.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 29, 2009)

She can also fly at about that same speed, change direction pretty much on a dime and uproot anything from millenary trees to a four-stories building.

Actually, the trees thing could be useful, lol.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 29, 2009)

storm has won this enel hasn't had nearly enough time to show what he is capable of in close combat and what he could due using the full extent of his abilities he was only in one arc in one piece while storm has had years showing her abilities in comic books.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Comparing Storm's control over whether to Gaara's control over sand is an association fallacy.  Gaara has control over sand through demonic power.  Storm has real, natural control over the whether.  So Storm can use an electromagnetic field to manipulate Enel and hit him with a flashflood.
> 
> /thread


 Shukaku doesn't even have anything to do with sand he is the wind demon that's why he shot air bullets at gammabunta

the charkra increase is the only thing Shukaku helps garra with the sand is controlled on his on accord. If its not then he wouldn't of stated that he was running out of chakra during the kimimaru fight and he would have beat deidara.

So the storm/Gaara aurgement is valid he they're both just playing with the elements neither of them actually are the element itself and storm can't revive herself either so Enel takes this fight


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jan 30, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> So the storm/Gaara aurgement is valid he they're both just playing with the elements neither of them actually are the element itself and storm can't revive herself either so Enel takes this fight



When Gaara has control over sand comparable to Storm's control over weather that comparison can be made.  And if such ever became the case, he would indeed be above the likes of Crocodile.

Storm doesn't need to be made of an element.  She's *above* the elements when it comes to most weather phenomena.  She even has control over the climate in space to some degree (solar winds and the like).  She's practically immune to lightning, and could disperse Enel to the ends of the earth if he attempts to reach her by transforming.  

Enel loses this battle, though not quite as horribly as he'd lose against Magneto.


And while her feat against Stardust shouldn't be taken too seriously, she still showed that she possesses the power to rip apart people who don't have physical bodies.  Even if Stardust is out of her league, it's probable that Enel wouldn't be able to regenerate from something that was _intended_ to destroy a regenerating being of energy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

This isn't Crocodile Vs Gaara, for it needs not be a battle of lightning controll. It's more like, a battle of a pirokinetic guy and a woman that can creat absolute vacum. She needs not to controll the fire, only what it needs to let it burn.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 30, 2009)

Why not just flash freeze and follow up with a flash flood?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Shukaku doesn't even have anything to do with sand he is the wind demon that's why he shot air bullets at gammabunta
> 
> the charkra increase is the only thing Shukaku helps garra with the sand is controlled on his on accord. If its not then he wouldn't of stated that he was running out of chakra during the kimimaru fight and he would have beat deidara.
> 
> So the storm/Gaara aurgement is valid he they're both just playing with the elements neither of them actually are the element itself and storm can't revive herself either so Enel takes this fight



This reply is filled with such babbling buffoonery that a facepalm or a laughing icon wouldn't be enough to express it.  You missed the entire point.

Whether or not Gaara controls sand through Shukakku or through his charka, he does not have natural control over his element the way that Storm has over weather, so it is still an association fallacy.  Gaara could not control Crocodile because he would have to insert his charka in Croc, and Gaara would be overcome.  But Storm directly commands the very forces of nature; let's see Enel overcome that.

?Oh what the heck, I'll laugh anyway!  



> Originally posted by *Hamaru*
> Why not just flash freeze and follow up with a flash flood?



Actually, this has been suggested a few times, and it is a valid argument.

--

Storm wins, for I have spoken.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 30, 2009)

flash flood would work but flash freeze wouldn't as enel survived in outer space which is something around -270 degrees celsius and i also read that storm can't manipulate the weather to anything it couldn't do naturally meaning she can't create sub zero temperatures on earth.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 30, 2009)

ultimate spork said:


> flash flood would work but flash freeze wouldn't as enel survived in outer space which is something around -270 degrees celsius and i also read that storm can't manipulate the weather to anything it couldn't do naturally meaning she can't create sub zero temperatures on earth.



Gee, then I guess that the Poles don't exist, since they ARE sub-zero areas on earth. In fact, ICE ITSELF doesn't exist, same for snow and hail and... well, you get the point. 

Are you even reading what you write?

Also, absolute zero IS reachable naturally, it's anything BELOW that that's not natural.

For the record, at that temperature, matter stops moving, so yeah. If Eneru could move at all, then it wasn't absolute zero, or anything near it.


----------



## ultimate spork (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry thats what i ment absolute zero my mistake


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

there was life and electricity forms in what is normally a next to filler story in terms of canon in the One Piece Moon. Reasonable assumption? There's air and temperature in the moon of One Piece..


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 30, 2009)

I've had enough of this nonsense.  I'm going to end this thread, with this:



As you can see, Storm manipulates Hydroman, and his body is made completely ouf of water and is under his own command.  However, Storm overrides his control with her own.  Enel changes to lightning, Storm controls him.  Enough said.

I cannot be defeated.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Post lacks Zabuza Sword.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I've had enough of this nonsense.  I'm going to end this thread, with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it still too early to call check and mate for Storm, as she obviously takes this.


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This reply is filled with such babbling buffoonery that a facepalm or a laughing icon wouldn't be enough to express it.  You missed the entire point.
> 
> Whether or not Gaara controls sand through Shukakku or through his charka, he does not have natural control over his element the way that Storm has over weather, so it is still an association fallacy.  Gaara could not control Crocodile because he would have to insert his charka in Croc, and Gaara would be overcome.  But Storm directly commands the very forces of nature; let's see Enel overcome that.
> 
> ...





Wait enel can control lighting and the natural element and do it in the vacuum of space. Plus what durability feats does storm have I haven't seen anyone post any.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

There's a scan of Storm tanking everything Enel will ever hit her with.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jun 16, 2009)

> As you can see, Storm manipulates Hydroman, and his body is made completely ouf of water and is under his own command. However, Storm overrides his control with her own. Enel changes to lightning, Storm controls him. Enough said.



This is what finally convinced me.

He'd put up a heck of a fight though, Enel has an incredibly will and can bring himself back from the brink on a subconscious level.



> I cannot be defeated.



This...not so much.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 16, 2009)

For future reference, necroing dead threads are frowned upon.


----------



## Elite Ace (Jun 16, 2009)

As long as there are OP fans, Enel will never lose

No matter who you put him against

As fas as this match is concerned, a bloodlusted Storm who knows Enel's weakness is more than enough to defeat Enel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

oh look. what a lovely opurtunity to use an assload of words to not say anythins special at all and waste the past six seconds of your life. They're mine now, and I'm not giving them back.Tough luck


----------

